# IT Boom! Office Buildings!! India!!



## h4nh4n (Jul 8, 2005)

nice ~


One question, are there any tall buildings in India like over 200M?


Thanks


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

INTERESTING


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

magestom said:


> *SAP, Bangalore*


Nice, typical german suburban office architecture.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Pune(Mumbai suburb kind of)*
*RMZ Westend* 








*HSBC* 
















*CyberCity* 
















*Zensar* 
















*VCustomer* 
















*Jewel Tower* 








*Talwade Tech Park* 








*Tech Park*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Pune Continued...*
*Emcure* 








*Geometric* 








*Rapidgm*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Gurgaon Booming Suburb of New Delhi. In the National Capital Region*
*Be sure to check this thread out too on Gurgaon. Gurgaon and Noida, India (Next Singapore)  * 

*Mahatta Towers* 








*Cube* 








*Vatika Triangle* 








*Power Grid Corp* 








*Rites* 








*First India Place(mall)*








*Apollo Corporate Building* 








*Orchid Square* 








*Unitech Business Park* 








*Unitech Trade Centre*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Gurgaon Continued...*
*Amex* 








*IBM* 
















*IFFCO* 








*JMD Pacific Square* 








*Golf View Tower* 

























Atria/Convergys








Nestle 








Square Tower and Nestle








Gateway Tower








JMD








Corporate Park








Global Business Park
















Ericsson








First India Place 








Sahara Mall
















JMD Regent Plaza 








JMD Regent Arcade ??? u/c
































Cybercity ??? u/c








*Highway*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Gurgaon*
*Mall* 
























*Microsoft* 


























*Mall* 
















*Malls*








































*For more on Gurgaon, go to the **Gurgaon Thread*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

I am going to make thumbnails to make it easier to view this thread.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

goschio said:


> Nice, typical german suburban office architecture.


all the typical research facilites are like that,nice.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## NovaWolverine (Dec 28, 2004)

Why are these buildings all so tacky? Are there any that have a nice clean facade of glass or something else, why are most of them like blue glass with concrete squares or pieces there. There are some nice ones, but most of them aren't the slightest bit refined or elegant. And they could of course be a good bit taller too. But I really am turned off by the tackiness of some of these.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

NovaWolverine said:


> Why are these buildings all so tacky? Are there any that have a nice clean facade of glass or something else, why are most of them like blue glass with concrete squares or pieces there. There are some nice ones, but most of them aren't the slightest bit refined or elegant. And they could of course be a good bit taller too. But I really am turned off by the tackiness of some of these.


That's just India.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

It looks nice to me. I think the main problem is infrastrucure. Also, on a lot of refletion on glass, there is the refletion of dirt and since there is a lot of dirt, it get on glass. India has to clean everything up.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

its sick to see all of this outsourcing happening, anyways all of these buildings look very tacky and very suburban


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Why do people complain about outsourcing. When a company can save why is it bad. I mean look. Many companies are going bust because workers in U.S demand too much. GM for instance now wants to save money so it is planning to manufacture many of its cars in India. If it doesn't, at the rate at which is going now, it will go bust. Why do people complain about Mexicans crossing the border? They say that Mexicans are stealing there jobs. I really don't think they would do those jobs. I don't here much people complaining that when they go to a store, everything is made in China????? Look at walmart. Most things are made in China. But wait thats not a problem. I mean it has only taken millions of U.S manufacturing jobs. If someone somewhere has quility and better prices let them earn. Different places should be aloud to succeed. It is called the global economy for a reason.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

^ Nobody said that you cannot make things like 'Made in India'


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

It would be a step up for Silicon Valley if they had buildings of this design quality.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

^^Oracle comes to mind. The rest are normally bland concrete for the most part.


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

magestom said:


> Why do people complain about outsourcing. When a company can save why is it bad. I mean look. Many companies are going bust because workers in U.S demand too much. GM for instance now wants to save money so it is planning to manufacture many of its cars in India. If it doesn't, at the rate at which is going now, it will go bust. Why do people complain about Mexicans crossing the border? They say that Mexicans are stealing there jobs. I really don't think they would do those jobs. I don't here much people complaining that when they go to a store, everything is made in China????? Look at walmart. Most things are made in China. But wait thats not a problem. I mean it has only taken millions of U.S manufacturing jobs. If someone somewhere has quility and better prices let them earn. Different places should be aloud to succeed. It is called the global economy for a reason.


I like globalization, too ... But keep off my job!!


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Mumbai*


----------



## antonyj11 (Nov 11, 2004)

Some of the architecture is interesting but for the most part, it seems very suburban. It would be nice to see India start to build tall; it certainly has the population density to justify saving space.

Outsourcing is the natural consequence of global capitalism. Everything must come into balance according to economics. It is inevitable and some may get hurt but it forces everyone to be competitive.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Reliance Petroleum HQ, Mumbai*
































*BSEL Tech Park *


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*SBI, Mumbai*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Hyderabad*
*IMAX, Hyderabad*
















*RMZ Futura*
















*Infosys* 
























*Vanenburg Park*








*TCS Deccan Park*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Hyderabad*  
*Microsoft* 
























*Oracle* 








*Birla Planetarium* 
















*Aditya Trade Centre* 








*Satyam*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Hyderabad*  
*Trendset Towers*








*Cyber Gateway* 








*GE* 
















*National Academy of Construction*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Hyderabad* 
*Indoor Stadium* 








*Indoor Stadium* 








*Cyber Pearl*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*RR Tower III, Chennai*


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Nice buildings! But they are really too "tiny" to be called skyscrapers and to be considered positive outcomes of IT boom. Well I believe India has a bright future.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

India does need skyscrapers. It will happen soon. Chennai is lifting the building cieling rule. The are raising by a lot to let people start to build upwards.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Here are the skyscraper projects of Mumbai.*


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes, some of the buildings are indeed quite tacky - but then - so are many modern buildings in San Jose - (i.e. Silicon Valley) - tacky - or just plain boring....

On the other hand, some of the new architecture in Gurgaon (near Delhi) is quite interesting, I think...

Many years ago, I was in Berlin, and I felt the same about some of the modern architecture there - it was technically quite sophisticated, but aesthetically, unsatisfying....

For a while, it appeared that China was going to re-invent modern 
architecture - some of the new skyscrapers were truly dazzling. But lately, I am finding that Chinese cities are beginning to lose their elan.

There are just too many skyscapers crowding into each other, and the architects have run out of new ideas.

However, I do think that Indian architects are learning quite fast.
Some of the newer projects are much more sophisticated...

Finally, I'd remind people that India is still NOT a rich country. Glass facades are relatively expensive, and until incomes rise some more, builders will have to scrimp on costs...


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*The Official Jai's Indian Skyscraper Diagram of Mumbai Buildings.*









Also visit these threads
The Future Buildings of Mumbai, India!(See its future) 

Out of this world Buildings!! Real! To come! Shanghai and India!


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Before looking at these threads, I still think India cities are covered with slums with occasional old talller buildings, and still amazed why Indian people are so good at IT. 

These pics are quite surprising for me, as I never been to India, and the "developing country" status of India seems misleading as they have so many modern arechitecture like California.

But this is a big contrast:










Old bus, old car, and a lot of motorcycles... just 20m from that modern architecture.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Check out the highways in India


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*GOOGLE!!!!*

For people who want to see more buildings goto the india thread


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

There are many skyscrapers coming to Mumbai


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Check the mumbai thread. MUmbai really looks nice at night.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

..........................


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*[email protected] posted originally by Luckystreak*








































 :cheers:


----------



## Dhakar Odhibashi (Nov 26, 2004)

great for india. maybe not so from a skyscraper fanatic's perspective but it sure is good for india's economy and its people.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Motorola*

*Bangalore*
Bagmane Tech Park 
motorola


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*motorola Texas Instruments...Bangalore*

motorola

















Texas Instruments

















Embassy Prime Building - HP invent, Target and Juniper Networks functions here.. More companies to come..

















The whole tech park which is rising(one of the newer tech parks.)


















not the tech park


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Chennai--New Pics by Anniyan(Indian Forumer)*
















Oval
T-Nagar
















Capital Towers
Anna Salai
















Olympia Tech Park


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Ascendas International Tech Park*

Ascendas International Tech Park









TICEL PARK - Bio Tech Park
taramani









Ramco Systems
Sardhar Patel Rd (near IIT entrance)
Adyar


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Flextronics*

CEEDEEYES Tower


















Chennai One - U/C
Thoraipakkam
First IT park in the city to get an SEZ status from the centre.
Flextronics has taken up 35,000 sqft of leased space in Chennai One to begin with. It has a scaleable agreement to expand this by another 35,000 sqft as and when the need arises


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Hallmark Technology Park
Guindy Industrial Estate
Guindy









The Lords- Block -I
Guindy








Block- II is constructed behind the block-I, u can see that in the pic below









Doshi Towers









Temple Steps
Anna Salai
Saidapet


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Courtyard by Marriott*

Courtyard by Marriott

















Arihant E- Park - Day Shot
LB Road
Adyar


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Incomplete Oberoi Tower, Anna Salai

















DOWLATH TOWERS, (nearing completion)
Taylors Road, Chetput









Sterling Tower
Anna Salai


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Orchid & Temenos- Twin Tower
Nungambakkam

























Rain Tree Place
Chetput









Arihant Trade centre AGAIN
Chetput

















New Residential Apartment


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Ascendas International Tech Park again*

Newly Built Ascendas International Tech Park, Phase- I
Taramani [just opp to Structural Engieering Research Centre (CSIR campus)]









Sapna Trade Centre
Poonamallee High Road


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

These pics have been of a city called chennai. It is located on the east coast of India and is in South India. It is growing very fast and unlike Bangalore which relies on BPO Industry, Chennai is a growing automobile power. News articles worldwide are calling it the next Detroit. This year alone, Honda, Suzuku, Hyndai, Ford, Mitsubishi, and many more automobile giants have announced investments of $500 million dollars or more into the city. The city is big and becoming bigger in high end manufacturing. Many companies have chip designing and manufacturing done in this city. Intel has announced an investment of $1 billion USD for a chip manufacturing center. Flextronics has announced huge investments in the $100s of millions of USD. Motorola has also announced plans. Microsoft says they will invest $1.2 billion USD into this city. Unlike Bangalore, this city is preparing for the future. They are also working hard on infrastructure. Bangalore is doing nothing. Their infrastructure is falling. Chennai is taking bids for a 300km High capacity Monorail System that will cost $6 billion USD.


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

Intel is investing $ 1 billion in India, most of it is for R&D and NOT for chip manufacturing. They are still negotiating concessions with the government for manufacturing.

Nokia is investing $ 150 million for a mobile handset manufacturing facility in Chennai.

Microsoft is investing $ 1.7 billion in India, most of it is going to Bangalore and Hyderabad. Specific commitments for Chennai have not been made yet. 




magestom said:


> These pics have been of a city called chennai. It is located on the east coast of India and is in South India. It is growing very fast and unlike Bangalore which relies on BPO Industry, Chennai is a growing automobile power. News articles worldwide are calling it the next Detroit. This year alone, Honda, Suzuku, Hyndai, Ford, Mitsubishi, and many more automobile giants have announced investments of $500 million dollars or more into the city. The city is big and becoming bigger in high end manufacturing. Many companies have chip designing and manufacturing done in this city. Intel has announced an investment of $1 billion USD for a chip manufacturing center. Flextronics has announced huge investments in the $100s of millions of USD. Motorola has also announced plans. Microsoft says they will invest $1.2 billion USD into this city. Unlike Bangalore, this city is preparing for the future. They are also working hard on infrastructure. Bangalore is doing nothing. Their infrastructure is falling. Chennai is taking bids for a 300km High capacity Monorail System that will cost $6 billion USD.


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

OMG! good for India. 
Magestom just a question, do the poor people in India still living in cardboard box on the side street, or do India goverment fix this problem already, if it is can you show us some low income goverment housing how it look like?


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

*India's progress*

This is a wonderful thread showcasing India's IT boom in Bangalore, Chennai, Hyderabad, Mumbai, Pune and New Delhi. I have seen separate threads for different cities, but not all in one thread. Good job!!

It was interesting to read inputs by forumers from other countries. Some are appreciative and constructive about India's progress, while others are resentful. I would like to offer comments to both group of people. 

To those with positive feedback.. THANKS!! Majority of the buildings and malls shown in this thread were built just 5 years back. There are many areas where India's cities need to improve on. But a dynamic begining has been made, and if just 5 years can bring about this much change, then an accelerated pace of growth will improve things even more rapidly over the next 5-10 years, and for decades in the long run.

To those who are resentful.. we understand your concerns about outsourcing and loss of jobs in the West. It has been well publicized in the media. But much less of an attempt is made to understand our point of view. For the first time in 300 years, India is experiencing great optimism about its future. By any yardstick, this is a very long period of time waiting for the wheels of progress to turn in our favour. A better quality of life is a fundamental desire and hope of people the world over, and the aspiration of people in India is no different from people in any other country. 

We are making progress by competing in a globalized world. The low cost AND high quality of educated workforce in abundance is India's fundamental, and formidable, competitive advantage. We are using it to improve our quality of life, just as the West has used its competitive advantage since the Industrial revolution. The evolution and integration of India into the global economy will cause many genuine heartburns in the West. But it is a process of creative destruction, as a result of which the Western economies can become more efficient. 

India can become more prosperous.. a country of 1 billion people can realize its dream of REclaiming its rightful position in the world, and coexist in harmony with other countries. Let prosperity in this world NOT be limited only to a selective countries, such a fair world is an ideal we should be striving for.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

This thread is not just for I.T buildings but also some other stuff that the I.T Boom helped to create.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Hyderabad, India*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*KIMS, Trivandrum * 

















*Wipro, Kolkata*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Verizon*

*Verizon, Chennai India*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Microsoft*

*Microsoft India Development Center, Hyderabad India 
View from ISB campus...*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Tech Centers*

*Bangalore India*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Chennai, India* photos are by ferrari_fan .
Arihant Technopolis









RMZ Millenia's Phase 1 complete 









Khivraj Eveready Tech Park 









Bascon IT Park, Venkatnarayana Rd.


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

Amazing ! I loved all those buildings ! thanks !


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)

*Bhavani, a 500000 sft IT building at Technopark, Trivandrum*


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)

*NILA, TECHNOPARK, Trivandrum*


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)

*Technopark, Trivandrum*


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)

*Technopark, Trivandrum*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Bangalore, India*
Sanyo...and other companies


















DELL


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Embassy Golf Links IT Campus starts from Intermediate Ring Road. It touches the HAL airport walls on the other end.

The companies enjoys a view of the Golf Course in the front.









Big shots like IBM, Microsoft, Fidelity and Goldmans sancs are functioning here.









MICROSOFT









MICROSOFT Building 2


















IBM has got 4 buildings here.









IBM


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

IBM Food Court









Inside IBM Food Court









Goldman


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Fidelity


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

New buildings for Progeon (BPO of Infosys), Bangalore
The construction of this building is not finished yet. 
pics by Rajith 









Enjoy view from a different angle. Sky Pointer 









Glass Pyramids !!!


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Most look very mediocre. Could be in Dutch suburbs, or in most parts of Europe...
Ver boring. But it read tese are all from last 5 years or so...then it's quite a lot they have built. But really really boring. Makes me a bit angry to see the stupidity of architects.


----------



## b3ta (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice, but it'd be nicer if they would build more urban skyscrapers as opposed to suburban lowrise office buildings. 

Seems like urban areas rot as suburbia flourishes.


----------



## jai_gandhi (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice thread


----------



## hotel (Mar 13, 2006)

very creative designs...nice thread


----------



## Cov Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

Simply fabulous pictures.

Enjoyed the tour!

Some of the buildings are great, some tacky yes but still good.

I too would like to see some taller structures in the city centres of the cities.


----------



## Cov Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh & I love the pictures of the Delhi Metro as well!


----------



## tigerbc (Dec 8, 2005)

grachtengordeldier said:


> Most look very mediocre. Could be in Dutch suburbs, or in most parts of Europe...
> Ver boring. But it read tese are all from last 5 years or so...then it's quite a lot they have built. But really really boring. Makes me a bit angry to see the stupidity of architects.


Thank you for mentioning that. Most of these buildings do not make a statement and calling them tacky, suburban and other names is absolutely justified. Aluminum facades with a lot of glazed thrown in for good measure, does not a world class building make.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting thread
Awesome pics
:cheers:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Incredible India!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Excellent thread! I'm very impressed by all of the very modern and exciting buildings in India. :banana:

Thx for posting :cheers:


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooooo! I was happy to see the Scotiabank in one of those pictures!


----------

